# Hello Everyone



## Janis Blondel (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi, 
My name is Janis and I have type 2 diabetes. I live in the channel islands (Jersey) and I have two grown up daughters and three granddaughters. I am retired now after nursing for forty years but even as a nurse I still have lots of questions about diabetes, it is always different when it happens to you. My hobbies are knitting and reading.


----------



## Jeandp (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi Janis and welcome! How lovely to live in Jersey, lucky you. Have a good look around the different sections and ask away. Lots of people here with lots of answers from personal experience.
I love reading too, but only factual, biographies etc, I am not too keen on fiction, what about you?


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi Janis, welcome to the forum from another islander (Mull in Scotland). Odds on it’s warmer down there, but it’s a lovely day today.

I’ll say it’s different when it happens to you, I used to be a doctor But I’ve learned more on this forum than I’ve ever known before, so I’m sure you’ve come to the right place to ask all your questions. It’s a really friendly forum, and no question you ask will be considered daft, because we’ve all asked them in our time. That said, your nursing experience can benefit the forum for sure.

You’ll find plenty of avid readers, and a few avid knitters too. Have a look around the forum. Post diabetes questions on the General Messageboard, and if you just want a natter look at the Off the Subject board. 

I look forward to hearing more


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi Janis and welcome from a fellow type 2. I'm also another bookworm. I've pretty eclectic tastes.


----------



## Janis Blondel (Apr 11, 2018)

Jeandp said:


> Hi Janis and welcome! How lovely to live in Jersey, lucky you. Have a good look around the different sections and ask away. Lots of people here with lots of answers from personal experience.
> I love reading too, but only factual, biographies etc, I am not too keen on fiction, what about you?


Thank you for your reply, my favourite type of books are forensic like Patricia Cornwell, I also like a good who dunnit or murder. Sorry makes me sound quite gory. LOL


----------



## Janis Blondel (Apr 11, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> Hi Janis, welcome to the forum from another islander (Mull in Scotland). Odds on it’s warmer down there, but it’s a lovely day today.
> 
> I’ll say it’s different when it happens to you, I used to be a doctor But I’ve learned more on this forum than I’ve ever known before, so I’m sure you’ve come to the right place to ask all your questions. It’s a really friendly forum, and no question you ask will be considered daft, because we’ve all asked them in our time. That said, your nursing experience can benefit the forum for sure.
> 
> ...



Hi Mike thank your for replying. I have lived in Jersey for thirty four years but I am originally from Scotland and that is were I trained. I lived in Inverness for four years but I am originally from Hamilton in Lanarkshire. I am really glad I joined this forum everyone is so welcoming.


----------



## Janis Blondel (Apr 11, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Hi Janis and welcome from a fellow type 2. I'm also another bookworm. I've pretty eclectic tastes.


I would like to thank you for your reply and feel so good that I have joined this forum it is great. Hope we can talk more.


----------



## Martin Canty (Apr 11, 2018)

Welcome Janis,
From what I read it appears that the medical profession are a little out of touch with D, especially with managing T2


----------



## Graham Follett (Apr 11, 2018)

Welcome Janis. I'm a recently diagnosed type 2 getting to grips with the 5:2 diet which is working so far. I find it's reducing weight and makes me think about the rest of the week too so  i end up reducing carbs all round. And carbs seem to be the big no no. 
Only reading I do seems to centre around my namesake ken and James  Follett. Otherwise it's crime thrillers generally. I once knitted a kettle holder when I was about 8 yo!!! All our class had to! 
Good luck and keep looking on the forum. It's really supportive.
Above all my advice is keep cool and try to avoid getting stressed about diab  2. 
Graham


----------



## Davein (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi Janis
I live near Lands End In Cornwall so we get your local news here. My company used to supply other companies in the Channel Islands many years ago. Used to holiday over there in the Bergerac era. Last time over there was to supply and fit out a golf club but for the life of me can't remember its name.
We've had lovely warm weather the last three days so I assume not much different to yours.


----------



## jill55 (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi Janis and welcome to the forum its a really supportive wee place with a lot of knowledge around , like you im a nurse to trade but as you say its different when it happens to you and you almost feel like it should not have . im near Dumfries so not far from your hometown !


----------



## Jeandp (Apr 11, 2018)

Janis Blondel said:


> Thank you for your reply, my favourite type of books are forensic like Patricia Cornwell, I also like a good who dunnit or murder. Sorry makes me sound quite gory. LOL


If you like murder you should read Ann Rule books, do you know her? I love them. I also like Ken Follet because they seem like historical factual books. Anyway, sorry, we are here to talk about diabetes


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 11, 2018)

Welcome to the forum, Janis.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 11, 2018)

Welcome from a T1 for 52yrs thanks to the NHS & staff.  A bit warmer over there ?


----------



## CathyB (Apr 11, 2018)

Welcome Janis, a fellow type 2 newbie and I share your taste in books   Read as much as you can from the forum, so much information but it’s taken me from ‘don’t want to do this’ to ‘I got this!’.


----------



## Maz2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Welcome Janis. you have done the right thing coming here.  I love reading too.  I am retired now so hope to take up knitting again some time. 

Jersey looks a lovely place.  I have never been but it certainly looks it. 

Also been to the Isle of Mull Mikey B. Beautiful island. Glad it is lovely day somewhere. It is like November here.


----------



## scousebird (Apr 11, 2018)

Hello


----------



## Janis Blondel (Apr 12, 2018)

I find it really difficult being type 2 diabetic, all I hear is watch your diet and exercise. I am careful with my diet and try to watch what I am eating but I do allow myself the occasional treat, after all you have to enjoy life. My biggest problem is that I have Rheumatoid Arthritis and need a wheel chair to get around and find exercising really difficult. I tried getting into the pool but I seized up and had to be dragged out so that put me off for good. I would be grateful if anybody else in my position could help or if anyone has any ideas. Thanks to all who have replied to my posts I really appreciate it you are a lovely lot.


----------



## Janis Blondel (Apr 12, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Welcome from a T1 for 52yrs thanks to the NHS & staff.  A bit warmer over there ?


I wish windy and raining.


----------



## Jeandp (Apr 12, 2018)

@Janis Blondel I wouldn't worry too much about exercise, I do very little myself (I hope no one is listening ) In my opinion it is more about the WOE Way of eating. I didn't find this forum when I was first diagnosed in Spain. My GP there told me to eat carbs at breakfast and lunch, not late in the evening  and I believed her! Since finding this forum and changing my WOE to LCHF low carb, high fat I have now managed to bring down my blood glucose reading to the pre-diabetic range and come off all meds (I was also on statins for cholesterol). It can be done, and trust me, I am no angel 
I have just been to Morrisons and stocked up on cauliflower rice. We are having a new kitchen this weekend


----------



## Zillah (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi Janis, swimming pool experience sounds horrendous - poor you- have you tried googling to see if there any types of exercises you can incorporate into your daily life? You will find loads of excellent advice on here - and support- take care. x


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 12, 2018)

Janis Blondel said:


> I find it really difficult being type 2 diabetic, all I hear is watch your diet and exercise. I am careful with my diet and try to watch what I am eating but I do allow myself the occasional treat, after all you have to enjoy life. My biggest problem is that I have Rheumatoid Arthritis and need a wheel chair to get around and find exercising really difficult. I tried getting into the pool but I seized up and had to be dragged out so that put me off for good. I would be grateful if anybody else in my position could help or if anyone has any ideas. Thanks to all who have replied to my posts I really appreciate it you are a lovely lot.


I'm wondering how mobile you are Janis...there are a number of 'sitting' exercises you could try if you want to increase your activity...maybe something to consider when you are a little further on with your diabetes management.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 12, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> I'm wondering how mobile you are Janis...there are a number of 'sitting' exercises you could try if you want to increase your activity...maybe something to consider when you are a little further on with your diabetes management.


I was going to suggest the same as Bubbsie. 
It is a shame about the pool. As i know of many who find it has helped.


----------



## Bubbsie (Apr 12, 2018)

grovesy said:


> I was going to suggest the same as Bubbsie.
> It is a shame about the pool. As i know of many who find it has helped.


I have a friend Grovesy...she has similar difficulty with exercises...she has an arm cycle and a foot one she can strap her feet into...she is paraplegic & the amount of activity she does puts me to shame!


----------



## grovesy (Apr 12, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> I have a friend Grovesy...she has similar difficulty with exercises...she has an arm cycle and a foot one she can strap her feet into...she is paraplegic & the amount of activity she does puts me to shame!


I have not heard of arm ones but seen the foot ones.


----------



## Maz2 (Apr 12, 2018)

Jeandp said:


> @Janis Blondel I wouldn't worry too much about exercise, I do very little myself (I hope no one is listening ) In my opinion it is more about the WOE Way of eating. I didn't find this forum when I was first diagnosed in Spain. My GP there told me to eat carbs at breakfast and lunch, not late in the evening  and I believed her! Since finding this forum and changing my WOE to LCHF low carb, high fat I have now managed to bring down my blood glucose reading to the pre-diabetic range and come off all meds (I was also on statins for cholesterol). It can be done, and trust me, I am no angel
> I have just been to Morrisons and stocked up on cauliflower rice. We are having a new kitchen this weekend


I agree with you Jean about exercise. There is no point in loads of exercise if you diet is lousy.  I like walking and some exercise classes but could not stand having to go to the gym night after night.


----------



## Maz2 (Apr 12, 2018)

Gosh, just noticed people are buying cauliflower rice. must look in Tesco. Obviously not looking very far as haven't seen it!!!


----------



## Jeandp (Apr 12, 2018)

Maz2 said:


> Gosh, just noticed people are buying cauliflower rice. must look in Tesco. Obviously not looking very far as haven't seen it!!!


They have it in the aisle with real rice, and fresh, and frozen! It's the new big thing!


----------



## Maz2 (Apr 12, 2018)

Thanks. Will look for that.


----------



## Maz2 (Apr 12, 2018)

Janis Blondel said:


> I find it really difficult being type 2 diabetic, all I hear is watch your diet and exercise. I am careful with my diet and try to watch what I am eating but I do allow myself the occasional treat, after all you have to enjoy life. My biggest problem is that I have Rheumatoid Arthritis and need a wheel chair to get around and find exercising really difficult. I tried getting into the pool but I seized up and had to be dragged out so that put me off for good. I would be grateful if anybody else in my position could help or if anyone has any ideas. Thanks to all who have replied to my posts I really appreciate it you are a lovely lot.


My GP was chatting to me recently when I went to see him about my results. Was pre-diabetic, got out of it, back in it and no idea why.  He said you have to have an occasional treat.  Obviously, not day in and day out but sometimes.


----------



## stephknits (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi from a fellow knitter!  What sort of things do you like to knit? I am currently sewing up a knit along blanket


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 13, 2018)

Well, another hello from a fellow wheelchair user, though I’m neurologically challenged. I’m improving my arm strength with a pair of 1kg dumbbells which I discovered in Lidls middle aisle one week. I need the strength so that I can whisk Yorkshire Pud batter - you can’t do that with a machine, you have to _feel_ the perfect consistency. And be Type 1, I should add


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 13, 2018)

T


Maz2 said:


> Thanks. Will look for that.


The Tesco frozen cauli rice is my favourite.  It's the least cauliflower tasting and is quite fluffy like real rice.  They also come in individual bags which is one serving.


----------



## Jeandp (Apr 13, 2018)

We had Morrisons frozen cauli rice last night with homemade chilli, it was lovely, nicer than rice.


----------



## goosey (Apr 15, 2018)

I either whizz my cauli rice up in the whizzer or buy fresh in asda, if i am having a cba day  i then dry fry with garlic and herbs, bloomin lovely


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 16, 2018)

Welcome


----------

